# Santa came!!!



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi it's Noah 

Santa came Santa came Santa came !!! 







I got lots of toys  I got this cool puzzle but my mom keeps doing it wrong!! (I may have nipped her when we were playing with it!!) you have to put the different coloured rings onto the right pole! 
And I got a new raffia bush toy 
Loads of new foraging toys too 

My mom was trying to get a picture of me playing with my toys but I was too excited whizzing around looking at everything!!! 
Plus I was really hungry (that's the real reason I bit my mom) - the stupid vet told my mom that I'm not allowed even to have pellets in my ark palace overnight!!!! I mean I know I'm not allowed fruit and veg overnight because that stuff can spoil but no pellets to crunch on!!! No fare! I'm only allowed full access to food now during the day time but not overnight! And I still have to take my medicine too

Anyway happy Christmas again everybirdy  I hope Santa brings loads of toys  
We are all in the car now on the way to my human grandparents house 

  

Ps if you look closely at the Christmas tree you'll see all the little birdies that decorated my mom and dads wedding  they all flew back here to me


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah,

It looks like Santa Birdie was very good to you this year! I'm glad you got lots of cool stuff and your ring game really looks like loads of fun.

Your Christmas tree looks awfully pretty! Our Christmas tree has birdies all over it too! :wow:
My Momma might put a picture of our tree on a post tomorrow 'cause it's still only Christmas Eve where I am.

She just told Pedro and Poppy and me to go to bed so Santa Birdie can come tonight. 
Skipper, Scooter and Sparky are in their night time cage on their swings but I can hear them and they are still talking to each other.

Goodnight, Noah! 
I hope you have fun at your human grandparent's house. See you later :wave:

xoxo
Peachy*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Good night Peachy!! Remember to get some sleep so that Santa Birdie can come!!! I can't wait to see what he brings you.

I'm being such a good boy now Ive been munching on my Christmas feast all day in holiday cage


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow some birdie was awfully good to get that many presents! Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow Santa birdie is very kind and generous to Noah Marry Christmas


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Took the words right out of my mouth Chirper. Noah you were certainly a very lucky bird to get so many presents. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, Santa Birdie got some really cool toys for Noah and this is the perfect incentive for him to get well faster! 

Khaleesi just saw the pictures and now he wants a similar puzzle ring toy, he absolutely loves to toss rings around and I wouldn't at all be surprised if he managed to place back the rings onto the poles. I hope Noah has lots of fun with it!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

aluz said:


> Wow, Santa Birdie got some really cool toys for Noah and this is the perfect incentive for him to get well faster!
> 
> Khaleesi just saw the pictures and now he wants a similar puzzle ring toy, he absolutely loves to toss rings around and I wouldn't at all be surprised if he managed to place back the rings onto the poles. I hope Noah has lots of fun with it!


aww little Khaleesi  I'm sure he would definitely get the rings back on the poles 
Noah is learning - day two was much more productive with the rings. He's not quite got the hang of it but he's certainly paying attention and getting closer to the goal with a little help from the clicker training and some sunflower seeds


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Niamhf said:


> aww little Khaleesi  I'm sure he would definitely get the rings back on the poles
> Noah is learning - day two was much more productive with the rings. He's not quite got the hang of it but he's certainly paying attention and getting closer to the goal with a little help from the clicker training and some sunflower seeds


That's good to know, Noah will get the hang of the game in no time! 

Khaleesi loves playing so much and gets so excited that I don't even bother with training and let him have his way. With the penguin toy I just showed him how to take the fish out one time and seconds later he was retrieving the fish with no troubles at all.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh that is just so cute  Khaleesi is so clever 
I really hope Noah likes playing with it once he gets the hang of it - if he doesn't we will have no wall left as he thinks that that is a fantastic chew toy!!:S


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow,that is a lot of toys! I'm sure Noah will enjoy them! Does he feel better? Your Christmas tree is beautiful!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you Gaby  
Noah is doing okay although he didn't come out of his cage at all this morning even though the door was open for a couple of hours, he just stayed in and slept so I was a bit concerned. In fairness though we stayed at Lukes parents last night so he was in his overnight cage but he is familiar with the place as we often stay over and bring him with us. I even took him out to give him his antibiotic and clean the cage but he went straight back in. But when we got home this afternoon he had a big bath in the sink and was back to his usual self  

I hope you had a nice Christmas?


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you,Niamh!:hug: I'm glad Noah is doing okay and enjoyed his bath! Here in Germany it is still Christmas. On December,24 is Christmas Eve and then we have two following days of Christmas,December,25 and 26. My Christmas was nice so far. I spent some time with my father and Kalle and got nice presents,yesterday my best friend visited me and today I'm just relaxing.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah is such a lucky boy to receive so many goodies from Santa this year! He must have been very good  His new games and treats look lovely--even the Princess is jealous!

Your tree is absolutely beautiful and I'm glad to hear the wedding birds made it back--I always did love those  
Sounds like a wonderful Christmas


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks StarlingWings  
Haha yes Noah did very well on the gifts this year! He's been such a good boy this year despite all the change he has endured - losing his little brother, spending month with the vet and has just finished a course of antibiotics too so I guess getting a little spoiled was appropriate  

Oh I love the birds too now I just need to find something else to do with them when the tree is put away!!


----------

